# Network Get Disconnect while Download/Watching Youtube - Wifi USB Adapter.



## Honey (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi, 

im having annoying problem, im using EDIMAX AC900 Wireless Adapter,
Wifi Getting Discconnect and its not stable, its get dissconnect when i download for long period or watch Youtube Videos,
Pc also get freeze at that moment when Network get Disconnect, dont know what is the issue,
im using Windows 10, Modem is "
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+
Please help me to fix this annoying issue..


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 30, 2016)

600 or 900 there's no mentions of a 900 on thier site


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 30, 2016)

Could be heat. Make sure it's not trapped without any airflow.


----------



## FR@NK (Sep 30, 2016)

Is the wireless just losing signal or is everything connected to the access point losing connectivity?

How many other networks are within range of your network and what channels are they using?

Connect a hardline if you need a stable connection while doing large downloads. Or upgrade that router with a 5GHz unit as there should be less interference on that band.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 30, 2016)

there are several reasons for a disconnect.
1) signal strength. being too far from the ap and something changing in the environment ( like closing a door).  this is especially important for 5ghz as it has much lower range than 2.4ghz. if you're on 5ghz try dropping to 2.4 and see if it stabilizes.
2) noise/channel selection.   in dense areas someone else's wifi ( or other wireless device) may be interfering with yours. selecting a different channel may help.
3) usb disconnect. the usb port may lose connection to the adapter for a second. trying a different usb port or an extension cable may yield better results. the extension cable may also help with the signal strength issue as you can move it around and see if you get better signal.
4) power saving, set your power saving to max performance on the usb ports and wifi.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 30, 2016)

You need a better wireless router/access point as well as a better adapter(Edimax is junk).

Since you are probably using your current router as the modem as well, you'll want to get something decent to add to that to provide the wireless, and turn off all the router functions and wireless functions on the current modem/router so that it only functions as a modem.

Get a decent AC router, as well as a decent AC adapter, the adapter should have antennas on it.

I'd pick up this router:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320228

And this wireless adapter:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704237


----------



## slozomby (Sep 30, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> And this wireless adapter:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704237



not a big fan of rubber ducks on a pcie card. if you keep your machine under the desk ( like most folks do) then you automatically add interference that doesn't need to be there. this is not to say its a bad card. but i'd be looking to replace the antennas quickly. if you keep the pc up on your desk in the open its less of a problem.

something with a tethered antenna tends to work better
like this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OM0L9ZO/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Honey (Sep 30, 2016)

hi, thanks for replies, sorry for late reply, hadnt got any notification from this forum,
sorry for my mistake it is AC600,



FR@NK said:


> Is the wireless just losing signal or is everything connected to the access point losing connectivity?
> How many other networks are within range of your network and what channels are they using?
> 
> Connect a hardline if you need a stable connection while doing large downloads. Or upgrade that router with a 5GHz unit as there should be less interference on that band.



no i have no problem with signal, signals are 3 out of 4 bars(in windows 10), access point get lost connection,
i tried my adapter on other modem at my office, modem is also far away, signals are lower than my home one, but this doesnt get any Drop or connection lost, i think my home DLINK one is defected.
dont know why this happens but what ever i buy in this range it works for few months then do same thing, modem restart or connection lost when we use WIFI.



slozomby said:


> there are several reasons for a disconnect.
> 1) signal strength. being too far from the ap and something changing in the environment ( like closing a door).  this is especially important for 5ghz as it has much lower range than 2.4ghz. if you're on 5ghz try dropping to 2.4 and see if it stabilizes.
> 2) noise/channel selection.   in dense areas someone else's wifi ( or other wireless device) may be interfering with yours. selecting a different channel may help.
> 3) usb disconnect. the usb port may lose connection to the adapter for a second. trying a different usb port or an extension cable may yield better results. the extension cable may also help with the signal strength issue as you can move it around and see if you get better signal.
> 4) power saving, set your power saving to max performance on the usb ports and wifi.



yes power saving has turned off, 



newtekie1 said:


> You need a better wireless router/access point as well as a better adapter(Edimax is junk).
> 
> Since you are probably using your current router as the modem as well, you'll want to get something decent to add to that to provide the wireless, and turn off all the router functions and wireless functions on the current modem/router so that it only functions as a modem.
> 
> ...



i will find these in my location.



slozomby said:


> not a big fan of rubber ducks on a pcie card. if you keep your machine under the desk ( like most folks do) then you automatically add interference that doesn't need to be there. this is not to say its a bad card. but i'd be looking to replace the antennas quickly. if you keep the pc up on your desk in the open its less of a problem.
> 
> something with a tethered antenna tends to work better
> like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OM0L9ZO/?tag=tec06d-20



so you guys are right its bcause of Modem,
let me see if any other modem is there which fits budget..

i will share link i request you to tell me how will that modem perform.
thanks again


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 30, 2016)

This normally arises to those who are using a old wifi router. coz the router takes takes bit if more power/what so ever to send the Video data packets and as the router gets old the conversion rate of the data by the router will be slowed down or halted/blocked. So i think using a new router would solve the problem.

Personally i've tried using youtube with a direct lan connection or cable connection. but still i face the same problem.


----------



## Honey (Sep 30, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> This normally arises to those who are using a old wifi router. coz the router takes takes bit if more power/what so ever to send the Video data packets and as the router gets old the conversion rate of the data by the router will be slowed down or halted/blocked. So i think using a new router would solve the problem.
> 
> Personally i've tried using youtube with a direct lan connection or cable connection. but still i face the same problem.


i want to ask one thing,
what should i buy for Stable Wifi and long life, Modem or Router? i have confustion in that


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 30, 2016)

Honey said:


> i want to ask one thing,
> what should i buy for Stable Wifi and long life, Modem or Router? i have confustion in that


I would suggest you to invest in a router. Something like the Asus RT-AC3200 router, it will cost you around $300.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 30, 2016)

slozomby said:


> not a big fan of rubber ducks on a pcie card. if you keep your machine under the desk ( like most folks do) then you automatically add interference that doesn't need to be there. this is not to say its a bad card. but i'd be looking to replace the antennas quickly. if you keep the pc up on your desk in the open its less of a problem.
> 
> something with a tethered antenna tends to work better
> like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OM0L9ZO/?tag=tec06d-20



The problem with that card is right from the get go it is already 30% slower than the card I posted, and by the time you buy the antenna the cost will be the same.  The one I posted, even with the interference of having the antennas in the back, will be faster. Plus, it isn't like the antennas are welded on, they removable and use the same standard connection as the card you posed.  So just buy a tethered antenna if you need it.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 1, 2016)

The intel one posted is a good one. 

BTW if you really want a nicer setup that has enterprise grade features look into getting a Ubiquiti ERL and a couple of Unifi AC APs. that can be had for the price of a consumer high end router, however with more management features and the modular approach is best as it has better, smarter coverage, and no need to upgrade the whole system... just upgrade APs as needed and there yah go


----------



## slozomby (Oct 1, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> The problem with that card is right from the get go it is already 30% slower than the card I posted, and by the time you buy the antenna the cost will be the same.  The one I posted, even with the interference of having the antennas in the back, will be faster. Plus, it isn't like the antennas are welded on, they removable and use the same standard connection as the card you posed.  So just buy a tethered antenna if you need it.


the intel card comes with a tethered antenna.

800mbs is faster than 99.95% of the internet connections at peoples homes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2016)

slozomby said:


> the intel card comes with a tethered antenna.



Odd it isn't pictured with an antenna, and the version that comes with an antenna seems to be more expensive: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EKQN2KK/?tag=tec06d-20

And if that is the antenna it comes with, you might as well throw it in the garbage, because those are probably the worst antennas possible.  I'll take the interference of the card being mounted behind the tower over that antenna any day.



slozomby said:


> 800mbs is faster than 99.95% of the internet connections at peoples homes.



If that is your argument, then why even worry about a tethered antenna and interference?  There is no way the interference caused by having the antennas at the back of the computer is going to cause the speed to drop low enough to affect internet speed.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 1, 2016)

@Honey Check Windows logs in event viewer it will write what happens and check for driver update for ur wifi dongle.

I agree with @newtekie1 having antenna's right behind ur pc's with cables and a lot else doesn't help good enough with the signal I have fixed this before for ppl cleaning up and either finding an external antenna for wifi or clearing cables out and stripping them together with cable ties and put it on the table helps too and for usb a good usb cable helps to bring it away and out in the open air for better signal.


----------



## Frick (Oct 1, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Could be heat. Make sure it's not trapped without any airflow.



Could be this, if it only happens during load.


----------



## Honey (Oct 1, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> @Honey Check Windows logs in event viewer it will write what happens and check for driver update for ur wifi dongle.
> 
> I agree with @newtekie1 having antenna's right behind ur pc's with cables and a lot else doesn't help good enough with the signal I have fixed this before for ppl cleaning up and either finding an external antenna for wifi or clearing cables out and stripping them together with cable ties and put it on the table helps too and for usb a good usb cable helps to bring it away and out in the open air for better signal.


yes,i think this is good idea to check logs, i will check when i go to home, drivers are up to date,
should i buy the this expensive card as shown in above replies, i think in 300$ i can get another Gtx 1070 for SLI ,
i forgot to mention that my home connection is not so fast, its just 2mbps means 240kbps download speed.
do you think that small USB adapter is doing bad? or i have less knowledge,
i have 20mbps in my office but that USB adapter does its job very well.
i think its heating issue with MODEM, (im using D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+)
would it better if i buy these router? 


Netgear WNR614 N300 Wi-Fi Router,

TP-LINK TL-WR940N Wireless N450 Home Router, 450Mpbs, 3 External Antennas

any benefit of buying these one? or is there any better in these price Range,


----------



## slozomby (Oct 1, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Odd it isn't pictured with an antenna, and the version that comes with an antenna seems to be more expensive: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EKQN2KK/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> And if that is the antenna it comes with, you might as well throw it in the garbage, because those are probably the worst antennas possible.  I'll take the interference of the card being mounted behind the tower over that antenna any day.
> 
> ...


my argument about interference absolutely affects internet speed. a rubber duck behind the computer under the desk may not have a stable wifi connection. I run across this fairly often when clients move stuff around their offices. I see it on the logs of the APs, last time it was a ~20dbm shift from under the desk to on top, with no loss with those "garbage" antennas when we move it the pc back under the desk but leave the "garbage" antenna exposed.

but back to the original topic:
have you tried logging into the router and changing the wifi channels.

ithe modem/router you have is integrated. meaning you need to either get one with dsl built in or get a separate dsl modem and router.   neither of the you listed have this feature.

I would recommend contacting your isp and getting their "approved" list and then we can look at that and pick off the list.


----------

